# Need help....Ford 871 SOS



## Fred Banks (Oct 5, 2010)

Need to know where I can find the serial number on my dads tractor so we can order parts.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Frede, I have no idea about that, but wanted to warmly welcome you, and hope that someone here can walk you into those numbers!


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

I probably wouldn't know either. But it would help the guys in the know if you had some pictures or at least a brand name and model.


----------



## Highflyer (Oct 7, 2010)

Ford 871 Serial Numbers: 
Location: Left side of tractor, on top of transmission case behind the starter.

For all the specs on this tractor, see:

TractorData.com Ford Powermaster 871 tractor information

Tractordata.com has the specs for most tractors of all ages.

Good luck,

Jack


----------

